Ask HN: Would you prefer Hypercompetency or Omnicompetency as your superpower? - webmaven
======
jbpetersen
This is probably a better fit for reddit.com/r/askreddit.

That said, I understand this as meaning superhuman skills in one or a few
things vs. at least intermediate skills in everything.

I think I'd take the latter.

~~~
webmaven
_> This is probably a better fit for reddit.com/r/askreddit._

I think you're right.

 _> superhuman skills in one or a few things vs. at least intermediate skills
in everything_

Yup, that was more or less what I meant (to the extent that being of
intermediate skill makes you competent).

